# Sea Level Rise



## Em in Ohio (Jun 28, 2020)

From:  https://www.globalchange.gov/browse/indicators/global-sea-level-rise

"Sea level rise is primarily driven by two factors related to climate change. The first factor is “thermal expansion” – as ocean temperatures rise, the water expands. The second factor is melting of land ice (ice sheets and glaciers), which adds water to the world’s oceans."  Date Range: 1880 - 2018; Contributors: 

National Oceanic and Atmospheric Administration National Centers for Environmental Information
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
"Rising global sea level is a critical consequence of climate change. As ocean waters warm, they expand. Also, as air temperatures warm, water from melting ice sheets, polar ice caps, and glaciers enters into our ocean basins.

Sea level rise is not uniform across the globe. Coastal communities are affected by their local sea level rise, which reflects global sea level rise, changes in local land elevation, tides and winds. In Louisiana, for example, local sea level is rising about 4 inches per decade because the land is sinking and sea level is rising.

Global average sea level has risen by about 8 inches (about 21 cm) since 1900, with about 3 of those inches (about 7.5 cm) occurring since 1993. Human-caused climate change has made a substantial contribution to sea level rise since 1900, contributing to a rate of rise greater than during any preceding century in at least 2,800 years. In addition to the global average sea level rise, local sea level rise – sometimes called “relative sea level rise” – happens at different rates in different places. Local sea level rise is affected by the global sea level rise, but also by local land motions, and the effects of tides, currents, and winds. Many places along the United States coast have seen their local sea levels rise faster than the average global rate. As sea levels have risen, the number of tidal floods each year that cause minor impacts, often called “nuisance floods,” have increased 5- to 10-fold since the 1960s in several U.S. coastal cities (very high confidence). Rates of increase are accelerating in over 25 Atlantic and Gulf Coast cities (very high confidence)."


----------



## jujube (Jun 28, 2020)

We live about 35 feet above sea level.  Maybe one of these days I'll get that ocean-front property I've always wanted.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 28, 2020)

We're 130 feet above sea-level here, and surrounded by arable land and cattle/sheep & horse grazing


----------



## Don M. (Jun 28, 2020)

The climate IS slowly changing and warming....and much of it is due to the impact humans have had, in the past 100+ years, on the environment.  However, there is little support for a massive change in our lifestyles....fossil fuel bans, etc., so the Only option is to begin to prepare for what is surely coming in a few decades.  We are at, or very near, the "tipping point" where little or nothing can be done to reverse these changes. 

In another century, or two, beachfront property will be available in Baton Rouge, and the skyscrapers in NYC and Boston, etc., will be tourist attractions visited by boaters.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 3, 2020)

I am very concerned about how rapidly it is all changing.  While I live in the mountains, and the sea level rises will not reach me during my life time, I am concerned about the shift in weather patterns and how it affects us all, including the vegetation and wildlife.  Where I live, we could be wiped out by wildfires.  The forests are dying.


----------

